# need chartplotter/sounder advice



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

i have an old Garmin 168 that's about fished out. I'm ready to purchase a new unit and would prefer a good gps chartplotter and fishfinder combo as console space is at a premium. Hoping to get real-world opinions based on user experience on which are the better options for my needs.

Some pertinent details:
I'd like to read bottom topograghy up to 1000ft for deep dropping
I need to find tanks and reefs with ease
I'd like to still have some gas money when I'm done installing the new unit

I've been looking at Garmin, Furuno and Humminbird in the 5 to 7 in range

Thank you for any info


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

here you go ebay #160617667983




























*FURUNO 10.4" NAVNET Chartplotter GD1900C NAVIONICS*

*EXCELLENT.... 2 new remote controls, cables, manuals*












Please wait
Image not available



Zoom
Enlarge
*Mouse here to zoom in*


Please wait
Image not available

































Item condition:*Used*Time left:*1 day 11 hours *(Jul 20, 201107:17:00 PDT)Bid history:4 bids[Refresh bidhistory]


Current bid:*US $700.00*Your maximum bid:US $
*Place bidPlace bid*(Enter US $710.00 or more)Add to Watch list



Start of panel

Add to Watch list
Add to Gift ideas
Add to Research
Add to Wish list
Sign in for more lists
End of panel


*Start of layer*Add to a new list
*Please enter a valid name*
(Separate multiple list names with a comma.)

Cancel



Click to close

*End of layer*












You'll earn *$14.00* in *eBay Bucks*.See conditionsfor eBay Bucks - opens in a new window or tab






Returns:No Returns Accepted
Shipping:*$40.00* Standard ShippingSee more services 
*Start of layer*Country:Show all availableUnited States

ZIP Code:






Service and other details:

Service
Estimated delivery*
Price
Standard Shipping
4-8 business days

$40.00



*Estimated delivery dates include seller's handling time, and will depend on shipping service selected and receipt of cleared payment. Delivery times may vary, especially during peak periods.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

SEPARATE units are better in my opinion.

I used to have separate units side by side. Now I have a Lowrance HDS-7. It works great, but it's a pain to interface between sonar and GPS. It's also much less user friendly in the GPS mode than my old Garmin.


I now fish inshore so I don't use the GPS much, but the Lowrance GPS is cumbersome to use (maybe because I never really use it).

I like the Lowrance fishfinder and just upgraded with a side scan box. I VERY much prefer different boxes. I VERY much prefer a Garmin GPS.

I LIKED my old Furuno fish finder, though I can't say it was better than my current Lowrance and I don't know if Furuno fish finders are upgradable with side scan.

My recomendation. Separate units, Garmin GPS and Lowrance Fish Finder, placed close together at near eye height on your boat. Lower than eye height is better than higher than eye height.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim t, 
I like your idea of separate units. I would certainly solve my more immediate need of a new gps unit. The internal antenna on my 168 seems to have gone awry as it will take me to within 500 feet of any waypoint but then it can't make up its mind where it is. the sounder still works fine. I've enjoyed the user-friendly nature of garmin so it looks like I may grab one of the less expensive GPS-only units like the 152H, and save up for a better fishfinder. The 168 will tell me how deep the water is past 300 feet, but will not show me any useable detail. I already have a Furuno radar and really like it, so I may lean that direction when the time comes. Thank you.

Has anyone had experience with the downscan technology?


----------

